# Which paper type to select in print options?



## Poss (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm relatively new to t-shirt printing. Just a few quick questions. I have an Epson CX3900 with dura-brite ink, will this produce good or at least decent results for images to go on t-shirts? Lastly, when printing using iron transfer paper, which paper type do i select from the program??

Only the following can be selected in the print program at the moment:

- Plain Papers
- Epson Matte
- Epson Ultra Glossy
- Epson Premium Glossy
- Epson Premium Semigloss
- Epson Glossy

Thanks in advance


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Poss - Welcome to the forum. The final results you will get are a combination of several items. The shirt, type of transfer paper, commercial heat press or home iron, ink set (the epson ink set was not designed specifically for this purpose), etc.....

Also results are largely subjective. What might be acceptable to you might not be to another. The best advice I can give you for using what you have available at this time, is to do testing. Try the different paper settings, as well as custom settings that you an set in the native epson software.

Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

Printzilla said:


> Hi Poss - Welcome to the forum. The final results you will get are a combination of several items. The shirt, type of transfer paper, commercial heat press or home iron, ink set (the epson ink set was not designed specifically for this purpose), etc.....
> 
> Also results are largely subjective. What might be acceptable to you might not be to another. The best advice I can give you for using what you have available at this time, is to do testing. Try the different paper settings, as well as custom settings that you an set in the native epson software.
> 
> Good luck and let us know how it goes!


Hi Poss
i am new to printing 2 but i have found epson matt the best 1 to use also best pic although some say just the pic, i guess it depends on what u r printing, mine is a phone like print.My problem is on the back print i am getting some bleeding of the Red col but working on that hehe lots of t shirts hit the bin =( the erd is a circle like a 30 mile an hr sign.


----------

